# Ok...I have to ask



## Destineesdawn (Oct 11, 2011)

I hate to sound ignorant, but as I have been reading different post, I realized that I am totally in the dark. I cannot for the life of me figure out what all of these abbreviation mean. Ex: AP, DS, OW, OM. I have deciphered some, but many remain a mystery. I even searched the site looking for some guide (yes, I feel like an idiot). Can SOMEONE PLEASE elaborate so that I can actually understand. 
Thankyou so much.


----------



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

Other Woman, Other Man, don't know others lol


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Affair Partner, Disloyal Spouse


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

WW, WS, WH--- Wayward Wife, wayward spouse, wayward husband


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Google is your friend


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

WW = Wayward Wife
WH = Wayward Husband
WS = Wayward Spouse
BH = Betrayed Husband
BW = Betrayed Wife
BS = Betrayed Spouse
LS = Loyal Spouse
DW = Disloyal Wife
DH = Disloyal Husband
DS = Disloyal Spouse
fWW = Former Wayward Wife
fWH = Former Wayward Husband
fWS = Former Wayward Spouse
OM = Other Man
OW = Other Woman
OMW = Other Man’s Wife
OWH = Other Woman’s Husband
AP = Affair Partner
R = Reconciliation
D = Divorce
DDay = Discovery Day
STBXH = Soon To Be Ex Husband
STBXW = Soon To Be Ex Wife
ILYBINILWY = I Love You But I’m Not In Love With You
EA = Emotional Affair
PA = Physical Affair
KISA = Knight In Shining Armor
VAR = Voice Activated Recorder
TT = Trickle Truth


----------



## Destineesdawn (Oct 11, 2011)

Lordmayhem- WOw, thanks. Gonna copy and paste this to my sticky notes so I can follow the discussions.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sadly you get used to them pretty quick


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Almost; agree


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lordmayhem said:


> WW = Wayward Wife
> WH = Wayward Husband
> WS = Wayward Spouse
> BH = Betrayed Husband
> ...


This should be a "sticky" post.


----------



## this is bad (Aug 13, 2011)

Not sure if this qualifies... 

L = Lawyer


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

DLCBB = dirty lying cheating backstabbing b*tch
ESMOH = evil souless minion of hell
SEH = soul eating harpy

LOL, IMTU = hehehehe, I made those up.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> DLCBB = dirty lying cheating backstabbing b*tch
> ESMOH = evil souless minion of hell
> SEH = soul eating harpy
> 
> LOL, IMTU = hehehehe, I made those up.


LOL well done Pit!


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

SAHM = stay at home mom
SAHD = stay at home dad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

bump for the newbies

NC = No Contact
MC = Marriage Counselling
IC = Individual Counselling


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> WW = Wayward Wife
> WH = Wayward Husband
> WS = Wayward Spouse
> BH = Betrayed Husband
> ...




THANK GOODNESS THIS HAS BEEN ASKED AN ANSWERED.. YOU WASNT THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS HAVING A HARD TIME FIGURING THIS OUT..:scratchhead:

I BEEN DOING THE SAME THING LOOKING THRU THE SITE TRYING TO FIND THE MEANING TO SOME OF THE ABBREVIATION NOW THEM BEING EXPLAINED MOST MAKE SINCE NOW :lol:

WONDER WHY I DIDNT JUST ASK :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> DLCBB = dirty lying cheating backstabbing b*tch
> ESMOH = evil souless minion of hell
> SEH = soul eating harpy
> 
> LOL, IMTU = hehehehe, I made those up.



:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Infidelity has a lingo all its own.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

A couple acronyms from the cheater websites:

MM = Married Man
MW = Married Woman
R = Relationship


----------

